# Cleaned Up My Shop Today



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

I cleaned up my shop (finally) today so I snapped a few pic.s. They got cropped unintentionally during upload but but are still OK. I dislike the shop section of this site so I thought I'd put 'em up here. Show us yours (clean or not).


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That is a very nice looking shop… Don't know what it looked like before cleaning, but it sure looks clean now!

I've been doing a little "spring cleaning" of my apartment today… kitchen, living room, dining room… need to get to the "shop" room soon… getting' a bit dicey in there.










I like the idea of this thread. It's always fun to see other peoples' shops. Especially since I don't have a "real" shop yet. Helps to get ideas for when I do


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

/jealous that place looks comfy to work in!


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you work in there is that just a showroom???! Very nice!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

holy smokes thats a nice shop.heck mines to dirty right now to show.i have been cleaning it though and organizing some hopefully soon i'll put up some pics.

i agree the worst part of this site is the shops section.thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

RnG, would it help to know you make a lot of us look really bad and I think you suck?

On the other hand, if you aren't doing anything next weekend, my shop can use some help… just sayin'!


----------



## KnotNoe (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow… I don't know if I am more jealous of the work shop itself or the cleanliness of it… very nice!


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

I could live there do you rent?


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice shop, I like the wood interior. Which Sawstop is that?
Mike


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

I built it myself so I have things more or less how I want them. SS is the the 1.75 Professional, that I wish was bigger but it's a great machine.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Great shop, and I love the hog head!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

that's a really really really really really nice shop. I'd like some pictures when its not clean. The only way I can get mine that clean is wait for the wife to clean it after I clean it.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Dude, what a SHOP! I would like a house with that decor LOL!

My shop pics are on the link below.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice shop (and clean too)! But I really want that hog head! I've been looking for one for a long time. You'll have to look at my shop vid to see my shop. The dog bed in yours is a nice touch as well (for the hog dog I assume).


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Holly cow. That's beautiful. Only a dream of mine.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful shop, don't do anything in there to make it dirty.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Man, what a great spot. Of course I had to go back and look for the hog's head, because I was busy drooling over the setup.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I missed the hogs head also. After looking about the third time I got to wondering what you do for dust collection. Is it central or are you using individual shop vacs?
Mike


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

350 - I just move a Jet DC around to whatever machine I'm using. I also have a shop vac and a Fein vac for festools. Oh, I also have a broom.


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like the main lobby of a Lodge I visited awhile back


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow! You have a wonderful shop. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! When I looked at the first picture, I thought someone had posted a picture of their local Woodcraft store! Not only is it clean, it looks to be laid out for functionality too. Well done!

I need to put up a few pics of my shop-thanks for that reminder.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Superb. Now I know what my shop will look like in 15 years.

By the way, there were some bits of wood left on the stool - not good.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow! That shop is a *Woodworking Project* in and of itself! Pass me a shop towel, I'm gettin' drool all over the place!


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I think that's just your show shop and you do all the work somewhere else. 
There is also this thread about shops State of the Shop Address if you you want to see some works in progress.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like a rustic mountain resort to me! At least, it's the kind of space I would gladly vacation in.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow. Spacious, well laid out, and clean. And you even have a couple mattresses if you have to sleep out in the doghouse…

I'm jealous of your shop, but even more jealous that you have the ability to get it organized, and clean.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

That shop looks great. I started to take some pictures of my shop, but I put the camera down and now I can't find it.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

First of all, wow! That shop is cozy and manly and wonderful and just plane awesome.

Second, if you upload the photos from your computer, rather than from another website, LJ will automatically resize them so they fit within the width of the forum thread.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Rod, That looks more like a man cave then a shop


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow that is awesome!! I have never seen a fancier shop…and clean….if I start now I might have my shop that clean by Christmas…
Mike


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

A nice big shop. I have a feeling I have seen it before have you ever published it before? I wish you years of health and happiness to enjoy it. Alistair


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Alister - It's in my profile in the shop section of the site. My hope was that I'd get others to post shop pictures here so we didn't have to waste time on the poorly-functioning "shops" section of this site. I got a lot of nice comments, but no pictures of other shops (which I enjoy looking at very much). - R Gun


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Totally envious of the space, tools, set up and cleanliness. Looks perfect, right down to the Jayhawk on the bandsaw.

Rock Chalk!


----------



## floyd1365 (May 5, 2013)

that's really the maintenance shop for cabelas or bass pro shops right?<grin>
seriously though…WOW


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice shop, RnG. I just cleaned mine up today, here's a few pics:


----------



## Link (Jan 13, 2013)

Rock Chalk Jayhawk


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

That's what I'm talkin' about… Sweet set up John, your benches, racks and cabinetry are fantastic. I love photos like John's because it give me good ideas (that I can borrow). Talk about a clean shop. Here's what mine usually looks like:


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*RodNGun*...Your shop is what I envision having if I win the lottery….But reality keeps me in the basement
v
v








v
v








v
v


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Now we're goin'! What wrong with the basement? Your shop looks fantastic! The hardwired dust collection system is what I envision. More shops please. I love this.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

There is a State of the Shop thread already going here (not in the shop section) but it seems people are cleaning up their shops to post on this one. In that case mine will probably never get posted on this thread. LOL

I am envious of the organizational skills you guys have. Any one wanna take on another shop and help a fellow LJ out? Just need it set up once so i can keep it that way


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Boom! Thanks Don, who's next.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

If I had a shop that big, beautiful, clean and cozy looking I would seriously never leave.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok Rod, read your message above, once I have a chance I'll post some updated pics of mine.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok Rod here is mine, 12' x 16' a stand alone located in my back yard with an external attached DC closet which also houses my air compressor. I have another 8' x 10' metal building I just put up for my finishing booth.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Great shops to all that have posted so far!

Here's a link mine - too lazy to re-upload the pics.

I like to see pics of shops too. I asked the mod if they would put a number next to each shop to represent the number of pics in the folder because it is frustrating to open the folder and not find anything. They like the idea but havent done it yet.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Blackie, nice, cool space! My next project is a compressor/DC closet outside the shop. Band saw looks familiar.

More shops please…


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Almost done with mine gave up on warehouse space I need open Land

Nice view of Diamond head and Waikiki and some local animals.Lucky to live in [email protected]


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I think your Hawaii trumps my AZ property.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

You're one lucky guy Joseph to get a workshop with a view like that. That's my dream.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I kinda hate you right now. I have been having new house ADD purly for the three car gurage that would be my shop instead of my 16X18 shed. Great work space though. Someone has to live the dream, congrads for that.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Joseph, are those Koa trees you're ripping out there?


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Rod I wish mainly everything else koa has become impossible to get even for me.Some monkeypod from today good lumber


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------

